# Foto-Komprimierung



## axel (22. Nov. 2008)

*Bildtest*

Hallo Fotofreunde !

Ich hab hier mal ein Foto
Ursprungsfoto hat 3,29 MB

Hier  das Bild  108 k  wie empfohlen um das Bildsymbol verwenden zu können  .

 

Also für mich wird das Bild zu unscharf !

Wieviel MB macht Ihr das Orginalfoto groß ? Damit beim verkleinern ein einigermaßen scharfes 108 Foto dabei herauskommt ?

Bei meinen 3,29 MB Bild wirds erst bei ca 600 k ein akzeptables Bild.

Lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bildtest*

Hallo Axel,

könnte es sein, das du hier im falschen Forum gepostet hast? 
Ich verschiebs mal in die Fotoecke...

Zu deinem Thema:

Dein Foto hat ja gerade mal 200x150 Pixel und das bei rund 100 KB - so gehts echt nicht.  Häng doch mal das Original als *.zip an, dann kann man ja mal schauen


----------



## SG3 (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Wie wäre es generell, wenn man einen anderen Server benutzt? http://www.directupload.net/
Wäre das evt. besser?


----------



## axel (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Hallo Joachim !

Sorry ! Ich dachte weil ich ein Experimentierbild hochgeladen habe gehörts ins Test .  
Na hier passts ja auch gut hin  
Danke Joachim  ! Du hast den richtigen Tip gegeben .  
Ich habe das Komprimierungsverhältnis falsch eingestelt ! Auf niedrige Komprimierung und hohe Qualität . 
Dann hab ichs anders herum probiert , war auch nix .
Die goldene Mitte ist das richtige  


Hier das Foto mit ihm ich zufrieden bin 

 

Bild anklicken um die volle Größe zu sehen !

Gruß
axel


----------



## axel (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Hallo Andreas !

Danke für den Tip 

Ich probiere es auch mal aus 


Lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

@Andreas

 Also generell sehen wir es weniger gern, wenn Bilder von anderen Servern bei uns per img eingefügt werden. Warum? Wenn der andere Server lahmt, lahmt unser Forum beim entsprechendem Beitrag auch mit.
Außerdem "verschwinden" solche Bilder gern mal, was die Beiträge dann oftmals unbrauchbar macht.

Nach dem Upgrade wird sich dahingehend aber sicher einiges ändern ...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier das Foto mit ihm ich zufrieden bin
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 35936
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel,..
Das Bild hat aber immer noch nicht die maximal "erlaubte" Auflösung.
Ich nutze immer ACDSee.

Da einmal konvertierung auf 1030x1030 eingestellt,.. und das Bild passt immer, (egal ob waagerecht oder hochkannt).
Mit einem Rutsch kann man x-Bilder passend machen,.. (pro Bild ca. 1 Sekunde)
mfG.


----------



## axel (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Hallo Micha !

Das Programm will ich mir ja kaufen . 
Aber die maximal erlaubte Größe werd ich wohl nicht ausnutzen. 
Annett hat ja darum gebeten die Fotos nicht zu groß einzustellen , wegen der User die kein DSL haben . Hab ich volles Verständnis .
Ich nehme die Größe, wo das Foto noch OK ist . Bei meinen Tannennadeln konnte ich das ja gut sehen  
Ich bearbeite dann meine Foto mit ACDSe und lade sie aber nicht von einem anderen Server hoch . Joachims Hinweis war hilfreich 

Lg
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Hallo Axel,...
die Auflösung ist das eine, die Dateigröße ist das andere..
(ich achte eigentlich auch immer darauf, dass ein Bild um 100kByte liegt)

geht wie gesagt mit ACDSee prima,.. wenn du auch XP nutzt,..
reicht eine Version 7.0 vollkommen aus..

Ich habe immer nur um die 10Euro bezahlt..
Bei eb*y gibt nen super Händler: acdsee-restpostencenter  wie z.B. Artikelnummer: 130269497728

mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Servus Axel

Warum nicht FixFoto, kostet neu weniger und ist als Bearbeitungsprogi spitze.

Arbeite seit meinen digitalen Anfängen (2002) mit diesem Programm  und bin restlos begeistert  .

Das verkleinern der Bilder auf Forumsgröße ist ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## axel (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Hallo Micha und Helmut !

Danke für Eure Tips !

Micha kann man mit ACDee 7.0 so wie ich bei 1.1.3...  bekomme auch das Copy Zeichen einfügen ?

Helmut geht das mit dem  Copy Zeichen auch bei FixFoto für 35 € ?

Das wär mir wichtig !


Lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Servus Axel

  so etwa  

Ja das geht  Textfeld > und in dieses das Copyright eingefügt


----------



## mitch (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

hallo axel,


wenn du ein prg zum betrachten und bearbeiten von bildern suchst schau dir mal das an: http://www.xnview.com 

und mit der - XnView Shell-Erweiterung v2.52 - kannst du vom explorer aus mit einem rechtsklick sehr viel mit deinen bildern anstellen.

und kosten tut´s nur den download


----------



## Dodi (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Moin Axel!



> Micha kann man mit ACDee 7.0 so wie ich bei 1.1.3... bekomme auch das Copy Zeichen einfügen ?


 
Ja, das kann man mit ACDSee 7.0 auch. Ich arbeite ebenfalls damit. Unter Ansicht, Kopf-/Fußzeile ändern, kannst Du z. B. ein Copyright einsetzen. Es erscheint dann allerdings automatisch in allen Bildern.

Oder Du öffnest das Bild im "Editor" und kannst dann unter "allgemeine Aufgaben" einen Text eingeben.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Aloha!

Ich hätte da auch noch einen Tipp -

Schaut Euch mal das Programm Online-Picture von Traumflieger an:

Traumflieger Online-Picture

Nutze ich selbst auch und bin damit zufrieden.
Die Bedienung ist auch Kinderleicht und ist Freeware.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das kann man mit ACDSee 7.0 auch. Ich arbeite ebenfalls damit. Unter Ansicht, Kopf-/Fußzeile ändern,



Hallo Dodi,..

  man lernt ja auch immer dazu,..
  habe es gerade aber mal getestet ?!

Es wird zwar "visuell" eine Fussnote angezeigt, wenn ich das Bild dann aber abspeichere, oder in ein PDF konveriere oder verkleinere,
wird es nicht mit "eingebaut" ? 
oder mache ich was falsch,..

@Marc,.. hast du mit "Traumflieger" auch immer dein (C) in deine Traumbilder   gemacht?! sah ja immer gut aus,.. (PS: neue Winterbilder??)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Dodi (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*

Hallo Micha,

hab's mal eben getestet. Bei mir am Rechner zeigt er die Daten an, auch wenn ich das Bild verkleinere oder umkopiere. Wenn ich es hier hochlade, wird nichts mehr angezeigt. Also mehr für den "internen" Gebrauch.

Dann muss man die 2. Variante im Editor angehen, wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto-Komprimierung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Marc,.. hast du mit "Traumflieger" auch immer dein (C) in deine Traumbilder   gemacht?! sah ja immer gut aus,.. (PS: neue Winterbilder??)


Ahoi Micha!

Jepp, habe meine Bilder auch mit dem Traumflieger-Programm bearbeitet, wie z.B. den Rahmen um die Bilder gesetzt etc.  

Winterbilder?
Sag mir was Du sehen willst, und ich schau mal was ich machen kann...  
Irgendwie bin ich nicht so der Winter-Typ, da kriege ich immer Depressionen.
Auf dem Dach vom Gartenhaus lag bis Gestern noch Schnee, und der Teich war eingefroren.
Habe zum Glück alles noch rechtzeitig Winterfest gemacht, evtl. schreibe ich was in einem anderen Thread dazu.
Haben wir da einen passenden - Link?

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------

